# Now I know........



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

..... it ain't fresh, like some of you all are used to. But, my daughter whipped this up tonite and it was good to this ole highlander.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

She learned from a goodin.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

now that right there is some kinda GOOD !!! Pat your daughter on her little noggin and 
rant and rave over it and she might - just might - fix you another one soon !!!

Reminds me of the Po Boy platter at my favorite seafood restaurant.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Y'all.
My daughter, son in law and two grand boys live with us in our house. They live in one end and my wife and I in the other. We have a common kitchen and dinning room. It is a great arraignment! My wife and daughter are awesome cooks. I do all the outside cookin. My son in law does mostly the eatin!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Ain't nuthin' wrong with that plate 'cept it could be piled higher


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Pay...your daughter can break bread with me and the Ms. any day!


----------

